
Show HN: RedditVids – Reddit Videos Aggregator - bogdanteodoru
https://redditvids.com/
======
siddienahar
My friend created something very similar -
[https://github.com/arbazsiddiqui/rSlashVideos](https://github.com/arbazsiddiqui/rSlashVideos)
(Ignore UI :p)

------
alexgotoi
Really cool!

